# TBT Fair 2016 Archive: Share Your Entries!



## Chris

While you must post your entry in the official *Submissions boards* in order to enter the contests, you can also post your entries in this thread if you wish to share them with everyone!

Keep in mind that it's your choice if you wish to use this thread or not and remember that this does not count as an official entry. *You must submit through the official Submissions board to actally enter the contests.*


----------



## Nightmares

Oooh yess I've been wanted to take a peek at the rest of the entries ;D
Thankss


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh boy here I go, NO ONE copy my entry or edit stuff out and call it your own. Obviously they will know.

The Fair is a Magical Place
by: ShayminSkies (me)

The summer nights be hot and lonely, 
until you step into the fair,
but then you realize its couple games which makes it unfair,
you turn around and glance closely,
and see a magical spark in the sky,
you ask yourself "Why am I alone, why, why?"

Look around find a bench, and take a sadly seating,
as you thought back to when your lover said they were cheating,
you sit there on the bench sad and weary,
until a beautiful maiden as wondrous as a fairy,
looks at you with her golden eyes,
and offers to share her fair pie

She sits down next to you, her look is amazing,
like a delicate breeze passing by,
she gave you a fork and you both ate pie,
only for her to run off and say bye,
she drops her pink heart glow wand that was still blazing

You gently pick it up and remember what she said: "come to the Ferris wheel by 10"
the time on your wrist says 9:49, 
you quickly run with all your might,
as you get there you notice no one's there,
and just get in the line feeling like you lost a fight

You stand there almost ready to the front line,
and then you see her, now your world turning bright,
she goes next to you, you glance at the time which was 9:59
together you get on the ride, feeling like fireworks on a hot summer night
you notice you still had what she dropped, you hand it over,
until you realize she had a new one with a lucky clover

While you are on the ride, spinning and spinning,
she gives you the lucky clover wand,
you ask "I'm not lucky what's this for?"
she holds you and gives you a kiss that felt warm,
this day at the fair was a memorable one indeed,
because she gave you a glow wand that would be considered a weed


----------



## Nightmares

Huehue


----------



## Xerolin

I submitted this before counting the words, which ended up being only 31 @_@ so it can't even qualify. That doesn't mean you can edit it and claim it as your own! D:<

Bright lights,
Moon overhead
The sky is just right
With Stars up there
Carousels spinning
Laughter filling the air
Wonderous scents too!
Oh joy oh joy
You have at the Fair


----------



## Splendor

This didn't take as long as it should have xD I decided to write it on a whim and enter it before I changed pretty much everything.  And it barely made it past the world limit ;0; 



Spoiler: A Lot Of Words



She feels the soft brush of the wind 
Her hair spirals in a vibrant flash of auburn 
A pool of colors envelop her 
Seething scarlet, chocolate brown, gentle apricot, pleasing canary yellow
Beauty is at the finest
Yet she is not satisfied.
The falling leaves around her
Falling in waves of enchanting hues 
Do not appeal to her.
Nor does the scrumptious pumpkin pie 
Nor does the tender weather. 
She does not find peace in the time of Fall.

She feels the stinging cold 
The glow of her eyes caress the fluttering snow
A gentle blanket stretches as far as she could see 
Its color is pure, innocence, perfection
Beauty is at the finest 
Yet she is not satisfied.
The blanket was neither warm nor cold 
But rather, does not appeal to her.
Nor do the snowflakes, a gift from Heaven 
Nor does the beauty of the frosted woods 
Nor do the shimmering lights that they wore. 
She does not find peace in the time of Winter.

She feels the burst of life 
The emotions within her are as colorful and powerful as the world around 
Soft petals and the pattering of rain call out to her 
The petals, which are painted with an unimaginable amount of variety
Beauty is at the finest
Yet she is not satisfied. 
The blooms are not alluring enough to spark her want to see them 
Touch them. 
Nor does the glistening rain 
Nor do the laughing clouds.
Nor does the deep greenery.
She does not find peace in the time of Spring.

She feels the embrace of the Sun 
Her skin dances with the colors of the Sun
Fun in the Sun calls from the oceanside 
The calling from those she loves. 
Beauty is at the finest
Yet she is not satisfied. 
Her loved ones do not call loud enough 
Nor does the roar of the tides 
Nor does the melody of the ice cream truck 
Nor does the endless fun. 
She does not find peace in the time of Summer. 

Or does she? 
Yes, she does. 
Her world explodes. 
The horizon is marked in streaks of red
The sky darkens to a brilliant galaxy of violet and black.
The dark sunset sky is lit with a blast of light, color. 
And then another. 
The loud sounds of the lit fireworks comforts her.
She gazes upwards, watching the dance of the stars and flame. 
The colors tangle and mix, more colors than she could name. 
She desires to become a part of it 
To become one with the beauty in the sky. 
She found peace in the time of the Summer Nights.​


----------



## mintellect

I wonder if I'm the only person who wrote haiku-style stanzas.



Spoiler: oh



The sun is setting.
Excitement fills the village
On this summer night.

Rainbow lights strung up,
Filling the sky with color.
A warmth fills the air.

Children run outside.
Stands filled with goods are lined up.
It is almost time.

Music starts to play
As the field fills with laughter.
The festival starts!

What a joyous sight!
Fireworks fill the night sky.
People dance and sing.

Lines at every stand.
Hot dogs and cotton candy!
Balloons and pinwheels!

So much to choose from!
The smell of food is tempting.
All around is joy!

But wait, what is that?
The sky begins to darken.
The field is quiet.

Clouds appear above.
The firework booms replaced
With booming thunder!

Rain is pouring down
As lighting strikes can be seen.
Hell is broken loose!

The stands are closed up
As people run for shelter!
Laughs replaced with screams!

People wait inside,
Watching the storm soak the field,
Hoping it will pass.

Finally, it does.
Everyone steps back outside
And goes to the field.

Everything is drenched.
The festival can't be saved.
What can be done now?

A man steps forward.
"We do not need all these things
To have a good time."

"We'll have our event
Without these fancy add-ons."
"How?" Asked the people.

"Go inside your homes.
Get anything you may have
Our event can use."

And so they all did.
Lights, radios, food, blankets.
And they brought it out.

The festival starts.
Laughter fills the air once more.
People dance and sing.

Candles dot the ground,
Filling the night with bright light.
Music can be heard.

Even without stands,
And fancy decorations,
And bright fireworks,

The people had fun.
They all danced and sung and laughed,
And had a good time.

And isn't that just
What having a festival
Is really about?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Splendor said:


> This didn't take as long as it should have xD I decided to write it on a whim and enter it before I changed pretty much everything.  And it barely made it past the world limit ;0;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Lot Of Words
> 
> 
> 
> She feels the soft brush of the wind
> Her hair spirals in a vibrant flash of auburn
> A pool of colors envelop her
> Seething scarlet, chocolate brown, gentle apricot, pleasing canary yellow
> Beauty is at the finest
> Yet she is not satisfied.
> The falling leaves around her
> Falling in waves of enchanting hues
> Do not appeal to her.
> Nor does the scrumptious pumpkin pie
> Nor does the tender weather.
> She does not find peace in the time of Fall.
> 
> She feels the stinging cold
> The glow of her eyes caress the fluttering snow
> A gentle blanket stretches as far as she could see
> Its color is pure, innocence, perfection
> Beauty is at the finest
> Yet she is not satisfied.
> The blanket was neither warm nor cold
> But rather, does not appeal to her.
> Nor do the snowflakes, a gift from Heaven
> Nor does the beauty of the frosted woods
> Nor do the shimmering lights that they wore.
> She does not find peace in the time of Winter.
> 
> She feels the burst of life
> The emotions within her are as colorful and powerful as the world around
> Soft petals and the pattering of rain call out to her
> The petals, which are painted with an unimaginable amount of variety
> Beauty is at the finest
> Yet she is not satisfied.
> The blooms are not alluring enough to spark her want to see them
> Touch them.
> Nor does the glistening rain
> Nor do the laughing clouds.
> Nor does the deep greenery.
> She does not find peace in the time of Spring.
> 
> She feels the embrace of the Sun
> Her skin dances with the colors of the Sun
> Fun in the Sun calls from the oceanside
> The calling from those she loves.
> Beauty is at the finest
> Yet she is not satisfied.
> Her loved ones do not call loud enough
> Nor does the roar of the tides
> Nor does the melody of the ice cream truck
> Nor does the endless fun.
> She does not find peace in the time of Summer.
> 
> Or does she?
> Yes, she does.
> Her world explodes.
> The horizon is marked in streaks of red
> The sky darkens to a brilliant galaxy of violet and black.
> The dark sunset sky is lit with a blast of light, color.
> And then another.
> The loud sounds of the lit fireworks comforts her.
> She gazes upwards, watching the dance of the stars and flame.
> The colors tangle and mix, more colors than she could name.
> She desires to become a part of it
> To become one with the beauty in the sky.
> She found peace in the time of the Summer Nights.​



Can't read that to save me life. Too bright! Going to submit mine so Nightbae everyone can see it!


----------



## Splendor

painchri589 said:


> Can't read that to save me life. Too bright!



Oops xD I colored it for organization purposes, but you're right. Its hurting my eyes now xD I'll fix it ;A;


----------



## mintellect

And if anyone cares about the villager I made, her name is Reina and she's a snooty, classy little Persian kitty who looks like this





And her house looks like this


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Who's ready for some trashy junk poetry!?



Spoiler



*Summer Love*
As winter settles, and spring dies down;
The night is silent, with a heavy air floating through
The sound of crying wolves, reminds me;
Why he left, where he is now
Now, he sleeps, lost until the next wave of light
The last time I saw him;
It was an eclipse of happiness
Streams of stars shine through the sky,
None quite as bright as him
His touch; a burning love
His love; passionate and bright
I am the silvery shine to his burning triumph
I am the cold darkness to his warming heart
All my love has been alone
Then it comes, a breath of dawn
I see him coming, I know now
It?s my turn
I know, I will be okay
Every night, he dies to let me breathe
Come the break of dawn,
I fade to nothing
As dusk returns
My hope is found,
I know my place,
Here in this realm of darkness
I stay, until the cry of night dies down,
I will die until reborn into the night
He will take my place
Our love is so strong,
That each day, one of us must die
To let the other live


----------



## Antonio

Y'all better not copy me or take any ideas from my poem, ya hear me?



Spoiler








Summer without the summer
By Shattered


_
Summer, the season to go out and play.
Enjoying the moment, not worrying about the time of the day.
The feeling of the suns beaming down hot rays.
But sadly, all i can do here is lay.

So alone, with my desk and my bed.
Told to write over and over again with this wooden thing with led.
Imagining what will it be like if i was dead.
But i'm just sitting her now, wishing that i behaved better instead.

As my friends hang out at the pool, leaving me all alone.
Knowing that they'll bring me back a little pity stone.
So as i'm limited to this little lousy zone.
But i know that i wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my tone.

While i sit here and write, in the comforts of my own home. 
Feeling like those people from "Under the Dome".
Wishing i was outside in the sun, like that red small gnome.
Day dreaming about me swimming in the ocean with it's glorious white foam.

While i sit in my room, watching myself get dumber and dumber.
Thinking to my self "Oh man, what a bummer".
Hoping for some fun but trapped inside my slummer.
You probably might call this a "Summer without the summer".


The End

_
I love poetry and i hope you like my entry. The narrator is basically grounded for the summer.​


----------



## sej

This is my poem, please don't read it's really bad lol



Spoiler: Summer Nights



*Summer Nights*
 To the warm breeze on summer nights,
 To the mosquito that bites,
 To staying out for hours and hours,
 To the bright and colourful flowers,
 To the strong smell of pollen,
 To the bee stings that happen often.

 Summer nights are endless!
 The whole experience leaves me breathless!
 At the end of the night,
 You want to snug up tight!
 In your bed!
 Summer nights don?t get better than this!​


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: My art entry








It's not just a sand castle, but it's a giant sand castle on a beach during a summer night. In the sky, there are fireworks.



What do you think?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Spoiler: A Blissful Evening



Walking outside, night,
The full moon is shining bright.
A fiery red sunset.

A glimmer of lights:
Laughing, fun, excitement, joy,
The great Bell Tree Fair.

Rare prizes await
As the summer sky darkens
With excitement, friends.

Many challenges
Await to test my skills here
At this summer fair.

A firefly buzzes;
The stars shining high above me:
A blissful evening.



Trying to incorporate a seasonal reference and intense imagery in each stanza, along with keeping the summer fair theme in play was quite difficult!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: My signature and avatar entry



*Sky Light Avatar:*






*Fairground Signature:*






Did you know that I made both the avatar and signature all on PowerPoint? I did. I used only shapes, shape effects, and gradient backgrounds as provided by PowerPoint. Then I saved the images I made and used a gif maker to compile them.


----------



## DaCoSim

Welp, I tried right?!?!


My avatar






My Siggy


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DaCoSim said:


> Welp, I tried right?!?!
> 
> 
> My avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Siggy



You're so colorful. I love it.


----------



## Sholee

Apple2012 said:


> Did you know that I made both the avatar and signature all on PowerPoint? I did. I used only shapes, shape effects, and gradient backgrounds as provided by PowerPoint. Then I saved the images I made and used a gif maker to compile them.[/SPOILER]



had no idea powerpoint could do this


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> had no idea powerpoint could do this



Yes, PowerPoint 2013 had all of these features. I inserted shapes (circles, lines, rectangles, and even the squiggly line), used shape effects (for the glow), and gradient fill for some shapes. The only thing I didn't use PowerPoint for is the animation. Just designing the frames.


----------



## The Pennifer

You guys are all simply amazing! A real talented group of folks on here ... That's what makes the Fair so much fun and so special 

I didn't really have anything to share except maybe my photo for the Brewster's Cafe ... I was sick and missed the deadline, so just for fun, here is what my entry would have been


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Won't let me add pictues </3


----------



## Vizionari

Here's my poem that I lamely worked on for a few days:



Spoiler: Marvelous Fair Days



"Miss Mayor!" she cried,
as I slowly climbed my way towards her,
"please hurry!"
"Okay! Just a little further."
We had marched through town,
kicking up forest leaves
to make our way down
to where the fair path leads.
Clods appear on my new kickers
and the air is hot.
The heat gets sicker
as we continue the trail we sought.
But now we're almost up the hill
where Isabelle is waiting.
I feel a fantastic chill
so I run up the hill sprinting.
Now I can see with my own eyes
a spectacular, wonderful surprise!

It's a glittering, jittering sight to see,
So many tents and stalls, oh gee!
The fairgrounds’ filled with bustling crowds
A rainbow of scents, lights, and merry-go-rounds.
Isabelle, clicking her pen,
says, "We're off and again!"

The tents, striped in vivid colors
seem to say, "Come in, don't hover!"
(The coordinator, named Justin they say,
says, "Please stay!")

Inside is the House of Mirrors!
A headache-inducing maze, indeed.
Its sketchy, misshapen reflections
plant in my mind an illusionary seed.
Distortion, discord, dismay,
brings insight and imagination to innovate.
I laugh at my stunted chubby image
and ponder my sudden growth spurt
We go through the house in a scrimmage
"Let's go now, Isabelle, I'm hungry for a frankfurt."

We leave and head south
where the tasty delicacies
will go right into our mouths.
Good food makes the mood!

There's so much more food than your average fair.
Greedy hunger can take more than a share.
Wealthy shades of jade cakes, light and fit,
can go down your stomach lickety-split.
How about shrimp fried to a crisp?
Stack it up and serve it on a stick!
Isabelle asks for a hot dog from the boss,
but I savor those juicy sausages drowned in applesauce.
We eat in happy munches 
devouring funnel cakes in sugary bunches.

The sun's moving gradually but surely
as we blaze through the carnival rides purely.
Twirling tea cups, a colorful carousel,
even Snail Train fares well.
Coasters come in all shapes and sizes
Full of twists, turns, slopes, even spinning surprises!
That zippy mouse car chase's quite a blast
but poor Isabelle’s stomach didn’t last.
Phineas hands out buttons and balloons
that say “2016 Fair, lasting through sun and moon!”
At sunset we win boppers, wands, plushes
by racing cars and knocking down cardboard bushes.

The moon's high and the stars shine.
We're at the top of the Ferris wheel.
The villagers below are shuffling in line.
The carnival below is still a great deal.
Sleep begins to run through my veins.
Isabelle's yawning.

A fiery comet shoots up,
a supernova explodes!
It’s the Fireworks Bonanza, the last event today.
Flowers, faces, what an array.
A smile appears on my face.

I’m lucky to be up here, 
with the best view of all,
with the friends I hold dear
as the night’s magic falls.

“Happy Fair, Mayor,” says Isabelle happily,
“later, I'll rest.”
I hug her tightly.
“Thanks, you're the best.”


----------



## The Pennifer

Vizionari said:


> Here's my poem that I lamely worked on for a few days:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marvelous Fair Days
> 
> 
> 
> "Miss Mayor!" she cried,
> as I slowly climbed my way towards her,
> "please hurry!"
> "Okay! Just a little further."
> We had marched through town,
> kicking up forest leaves
> to make our way down
> to where the fair path leads.
> Clods appear on my new kickers
> and the air is hot.
> The heat gets sicker
> as we continue the trail we sought.
> But now we're almost up the hill
> where Isabelle is waiting.
> I feel a fantastic chill
> so I run up the hill sprinting.
> Now I can see with my own eyes
> a spectacular, wonderful surprise!
> 
> It's a glittering, jittering sight to see,
> So many tents and stalls, oh gee!
> The fairgrounds? filled with bustling crowds
> A rainbow of scents, lights, and merry-go-rounds.
> Isabelle, clicking her pen,
> says, "We're off and again!"
> 
> The tents, striped in vivid colors
> seem to say, "Come in, don't hover!"
> (The coordinator, named Justin they say,
> says, "Please stay!")
> 
> Inside is the House of Mirrors!
> A headache-inducing maze, indeed.
> Its sketchy, misshapen reflections
> plant in my mind an illusionary seed.
> Distortion, discord, dismay,
> brings insight and imagination to innovate.
> I laugh at my stunted chubby image
> and ponder my sudden growth spurt
> We go through the house in a scrimmage
> "Let's go now, Isabelle, I'm hungry for a frankfurt."
> 
> We leave and head south
> where the tasty delicacies
> will go right into our mouths.
> Good food makes the mood!
> 
> There's so much more food than your average fair.
> Greedy hunger can take more than a share.
> Wealthy shades of jade cakes, light and fit,
> can go down your stomach lickety-split.
> How about shrimp fried to a crisp?
> Stack it up and serve it on a stick!
> Isabelle asks for a hot dog from the boss,
> but I savor those juicy sausages drowned in applesauce.
> We eat in happy munches
> devouring funnel cakes in sugary bunches.
> 
> The sun's moving gradually but surely
> as we blaze through the carnival rides purely.
> Twirling tea cups, a colorful carousel,
> even Snail Train fares well.
> Coasters come in all shapes and sizes
> Full of twists, turns, slopes, even spinning surprises!
> That zippy mouse car chase's quite a blast
> but poor Isabelle?s stomach didn?t last.
> Phineas hands out buttons and balloons
> that say ?2016 Fair, lasting through sun and moon!?
> At sunset we win boppers, wands, plushes
> by racing cars and knocking down cardboard bushes.
> 
> The moon's high and the stars shine.
> We're at the top of the Ferris wheel.
> The villagers below are shuffling in line.
> The carnival below is still a great deal.
> Sleep begins to run through my veins.
> Isabelle's yawning.
> 
> A fiery comet shoots up,
> a supernova explodes!
> It?s the Fireworks Bonanza, the last event today.
> Flowers, faces, what an array.
> A smile appears on my face.
> 
> I?m lucky to be up here,
> with the best view of all,
> with the friends I hold dear
> as the night?s magic falls.
> 
> ?Happy Fair, Mayor,? says Isabelle happily,
> ?later, I'll rest.?
> I hug her tightly.
> ?Thanks, you're the best.?


Love this, Hun! ♥


----------



## DaCoSim

Ok luvs, wanted to share my art. It's just traditional colored pencil but I thought it turned out cute! 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> You're so colorful. I love it.



Thx!!! It was so fun!!! I LUV the fair!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, the not as bright firework is the one that was shot first so it's disappearing. I did that on purpose.


----------



## Mars Adept

My entry for the art contest:

http://colorslive.com/details/3530093

I hope I get in the top 3.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So far I've only done the poem, and I first scribbled it down on a paper and then "fixed it" as I typed it into the submission area, and didn't realize after moving a section that ABOUND was use so often, RIP my life.

*Fireworks Poem
As the sun sets in this summer town,
joy and love are all abound,
a young pup dances all around,
and bestows to you a boingy crown,
you can even try your luck and see,
what treat waits inside a little cookie!

As the sky grows dark and cold,
a miraculous sight there is to behold,
excited animals gather with glee,
in the town square near the big tree,
flashing lights and booming sound,
the fireworks are all abound,
look up at the stars and you might see,
a special design by you or me!

When the show stops you hang your head,
drag your feet and head off to bed,
but there is no use in an outlook that's bleak,
the firework show will be back again, next week.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also here's a WIP of what I am doing for that art contest, gunna TRY to do some work on it when I get home and see if I want to take the PS or traditional route (this is just my plan that I did with a mouse)




(also didn't realize my sample colors kind of make an inappropriate shape omfg please excuse it)


----------



## visibleghost

Spoiler: my avatar n sig thing ;W;















im working on a   drawing for the drawing thing But it's not looking v good at all yet so uh )x


----------



## Alolan_Apples

visibleghost said:


> Spoiler: my avatar n sig thing ;W;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im working on a   drawing for the drawing thing But it's not looking v good at all yet so uh )x



I love your avatar and signature.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

DaCoSim said:


> Ok luvs, wanted to share my art. It's just traditional colored pencil but I thought it turned out cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!!! It was so fun!!! I LUV the fair!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, the not as bright firework is the one that was shot first so it's disappearing. I did that on purpose.



That's really good!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> My entry for the art contest:
> 
> http://colorslive.com/details/3530093
> 
> I hope I get in the top 3.



That looks great! I've never been able to draw on the 3ds so huuuuge props to you my friend

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> My entry for the art contest:
> 
> http://colorslive.com/details/3530093
> 
> I hope I get in the top 3.



That looks great! I've never been able to draw on the 3ds so huuuuge props to you my friend


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

DaCoSim said:


> Ok luvs, wanted to share my art. It's just traditional colored pencil but I thought it turned out cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!!! It was so fun!!! I LUV the fair!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Btw, the not as bright firework is the one that was shot first so it's disappearing. I did that on purpose.



I love this!


----------



## visibleghost

im having srs issues drawing a mouth for my entry for the drawing contest thingy .. i'm seriously considering putting a cloud over her face in order to not have to draw one ):


Spoiler: huge wip ok dont bully me








and no the yellow isnt a shirt ok she's not That buff


----------



## Fleshy

^ oh wow, the hair is so amazing!!


----------



## The Pennifer

visibleghost said:


> im having srs issues drawing a mouth for my entry for the drawing contest thingy .. i'm seriously considering putting a cloud over her face in order to not have to draw one ):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: huge wip ok dont bully me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no the yellow isnt a shirt ok she's not That buff


Don't give up! Its amazing! Hair and eyes and shading awesome! Mouths can be hard, but you will do one beautifully, I'm sure


----------



## thedragmeme

Here's my submission for the poetry contest
 A Bright Summer Night
_In the bright summer night deep inside the quiet air, a festival is booming contestants looking fair one corner the prizes the other the games and the faint sound of "Come on that's not Fair!" Ringing in the air. Artists with their pencils Poets with their words, I would try the art, but I still can't draw that left eye. Gamers with their lights off screens Shining bright Pokemon loaded up and tactics running high a faint "wait should I use psyshock or Flame burst" running through their minds the festival is light lanterns in the,sky the bell tree forums is a fantastic place to be._


----------



## SensaiGallade

Here's my entry to the Design Your Town Contest:



I picked the perfect place in my town and dressed for the momentus occasion!


----------



## mintellect

Spoiler: art











I'm pretty happy with it.
It isn't the best quality but when I tried scanning it it was super small.

Also, just for confirmation: Poncho is NOT burning his crotch.


----------



## skarmoury

Soooo. Uh, yay? ; v;



Spoiler: art and sig








idk for some reason I'm not fully satisfied with the sig? ; o; I think it's missing some flare but I have no idea what else to put.





yay hello here's Lottie with cute wands!!





Spoiler: not finished poem



*Prologue.* The Magician by the Ticket Booth
_A fair up the hill did the little one go
At bay was the dusk and aligned were the stars
And by the booth her tiny toes tipped
As she said, ?One ticket please,
To the fair of my dreams!?

Beam did the magician, ticket now in hand
Saying to the little lass,
?Here it is, and here?s something magical, too!?
Handing her a wand of sheer yellow brightness?
A wand of stars to guide her through the summer night._

*Act 1.* The Carousel Ride
_She waved her wand in amuse and delight
But was it her, or did the fair come to life?
The carousel neighed and beckoned her to ride;
?Wonder awaits, come play with us tonight!?_

That all I've written so far, I haven't come up with better words yet and I'm not sure if I should make them rhyme or stick to free verse ; o; Also I'm planning to do a poetic sequence, it's something like maybe 5 poems merged into one huge one ; v; (hence the prologue/act 1 titles)


----------



## Byngo

Spoiler











here's my entry for design your town. Getting a good angle is hard ;_;


----------



## DaCoSim

I LUV this!!!! It's sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

While I want to keep my other contest entry a surprise, I don't mind sharing my poetry entry. A little long, but I tried to make it funny and worth a read.

_Mayor Pays Big Bucks, Only to Have His Fair Experience Suck_

Isabelle, what do you mean I cannot place the public work project there?
I’m just trying to get things set up for the fair.
I created a fund where villagers could donate even a single bell,
Two weeks later it’s still empty and I’m mad as hell.
In the end I had to pay for everything myself,
Selling all of my fanfictions from my special shelf.

At last the festivities are about to begin,
All of the villagers are enjoying the food I paid for with an evil grin.
Crazy Redd is in his stand selling his bootleg toys,
He probably stole them from little girls and boys.
Meanwhile Tom Nook drank one too many,
He ripped one so bad that it could be smelled by plenty.
Quickly Tom Nook placed the blame on me,
Soon everyone glared and I had to flee.

Later on when I was walking around town,
I noticed my flowers were trampled down.
That’s when I thought to myself, “Oh great…”
I had left open my town gate.
I shrugged it off and walked back to the fair alone,
Saying to myself, “Eh, I have the beauty ordinance so the flowers will grow back on their own.”

By the time I got back to the fair,
K.K. Slider was singing while Diva was laying seductively with a stare.
I gagged trying to avert my eyes,
Only to see Tortimer’s butt caught between two pies.

At last the events were coming to a close,
I just wanted to sleep on my ice bed and doze.
Suddenly my game crashed and I had to re-enter,
Resetti was waiting for me saying I should have known better.
That was when I noticed I didn’t save my game,
I would have to endure those awful events once more and take Toom Nook’s fart blame.


----------



## Nightmares

I don't have PhotoShop, so I had to do it on my phone tHAT's wHY ITS **** I SWeaR


----------



## DaCoSim

Diancie Rose said:


> Spoiler: art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it.
> It isn't the best quality but when I tried scanning it it was super small.
> 
> Also, just for confirmation: Poncho is NOT burning his crotch.




This is super cute!!!


----------



## Cam1

Signature and Avatar set:


----------



## visibleghost

Spoiler: i finished my entry 4 the art contest ....








im not 100% satisfied w/ it but most of the stuff i would have to change would be a bit of a bother to change (like the eyes Rip) so i just . decided to leave it as it is.





Spoiler: also decided what area to submit into the design your town contest!!








the da is 6600-6158-0753 if anyone wants 2 check it out i dk.,



now i only gave the poetry thing left.. i'm going to enter but i will Not share it because it will be super bad and cringy because poetry is really, really not my thing. i'm jsut entering for the participation tickets..,


----------



## mintellect

DaCoSim said:


> This is super cute!!!



Aaa thanks so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -






This was my entry for the Design your Town.


----------



## Aleigh

visibleghost said:


> Spoiler: i finished my entry 4 the art contest ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not 100% satisfied w/ it but most of the stuff i would have to change would be a bit of a bother to change (like the eyes Rip) so i just . decided to leave it as it is.



I absolutely love the outcome. Good job!! <3


----------



## Griffon

I honestly can't decide which picture to use for my design a town. I know we're all technically competing against each other, but I'd really appreciate some advice.


----------



## sizzi

Griffon said:


> I honestly can't decide which picture to use for my design a town. I know we're all technically competing against each other, but I'd really appreciate some advice



I like either the 2nd or third (not the 1st because it's kind of unsettling that the firework is fading) the 2nd one gives a more festive look and the 3rd is more serene and elegant. I would choose the 3rd one but go with the one you think better captures the essence of your town


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Griffon said:


> I honestly can't decide which picture to use for my design a town. I know we're all technically competing against each other, but I'd really appreciate some advice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180542
> View attachment 180543
> View attachment 180544
> View attachment 180545



I like the one with the fountain! The color blue looks really nice!


----------



## Aleigh

Spoiler: avatar submission













Spoiler: signature submission











This actually took a hella long time and it still turned out crappy lmao
The signature was supposed to be a gif but then I screwed up the sizes and didn't feel like starting over sO here's the final product for the avatar / signature contest.
I feel like I shouldn't have made the villagers fade, but idk. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also joined the character / interior design contest, and I'm pretty content with my entry.



Spoiler: Leigha's description



Leigha the Uchi Pegasus: Leigha is going to be designed like the horses, but will have wings on her back, and her mane will cover one eye. Her body color is a dark purple and her mane / tail / eyelashes / hooves are gold. Her eyes are a bright blue. She shows up originally in the Nebula Tank.





Spoiler: Leigha's house








(ignore Lucy peaking from the doorway, I used her home on HHD)


----------



## visibleghost

Aleigh said:


> I absolutely love the outcome. Good job!! <3



aaaaa thank u !!!!! ;w;


----------



## Milleram

*Aleigh*, I love Leigha's house!

Here are the entries I've submitted so far:



Spoiler: Poetry Contest:



*Summer Nights with Apollo: A Series of Haiku Poems*

Passing the summer
solstice with dear Apollo:
The sun shines at night.

Catching summer bugs
at night with dear Apollo:
Lantern flies fly by.

Catching summer fish
at night with dear Apollo:
Saddled bichirs swim.

Watching the fireworks
at night with dear Apollo:
We see my designs.

Having a picnic
at night with dear Apollo:
Labor Day is done.





Spoiler: Design A Villager & Interior Entry:



*Villager name:* Hina
*Villager species:* Cub
*Villager personality:* Normal
*Villager catchphrase:* Dolly
*Backstory:* 
Hina is a cub with a white face and body. She has black ears and black fur on her head that resembles hair. She has small black eyes, a small black nose and a red mouth. She wears the flowery shirt. 

Hina is very feminine, and enjoys collecting and playing with dolls. Aside from dolls, Hina also collects kimonos.

Hina dislikes physical exertion, and avoids activities such as bug-catching and fishing. Instead, Hina spends her days wandering around town, watering flowers. 

Hina is very superstitious and will get upset when people don't take superstitions seriously.
*Home photo:*


----------



## Nightmares

Griffon said:


> I honestly can't decide which picture to use for my design a town. I know we're all technically competing against each other, but I'd really appreciate some advice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180542
> View attachment 180543
> View attachment 180544
> View attachment 180545



2nd or 4th!


----------



## DaCoSim

Griffon said:


> I honestly can't decide which picture to use for my design a town. I know we're all technically competing against each other, but I'd really appreciate some advice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 180542
> View attachment 180543
> View attachment 180544
> View attachment 180545




I like 2&3

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Soooo. Uh, yay? ; v;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art and sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk for some reason I'm not fully satisfied with the sig? ; o; I think it's missing some flare but I have no idea what else to put.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay hello here's Lottie with cute wands!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: not finished poem
> 
> 
> 
> *Prologue.* The Magician by the Ticket Booth
> _A fair up the hill did the little one go
> At bay was the dusk and aligned were the stars
> And by the booth her tiny toes tipped
> As she said, ?One ticket please,
> To the fair of my dreams!?
> 
> Beam did the magician, ticket now in hand
> Saying to the little lass,
> ?Here it is, and here?s something magical, too!?
> Handing her a wand of sheer yellow brightness?
> A wand of stars to guide her through the summer night._
> 
> *Act 1.* The Carousel Ride
> _She waved her wand in amuse and delight
> But was it her, or did the fair come to life?
> The carousel neighed and beckoned her to ride;
> ?Wonder awaits, come play with us tonight!?_
> 
> That all I've written so far, I haven't come up with better words yet and I'm not sure if I should make them rhyme or stick to free verse ; o; Also I'm planning to do a poetic sequence, it's something like maybe 5 poems merged into one huge one ; v; (hence the prologue/act 1 titles)





These are presh! I luv them!!!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Summer Stars are Always Bright,
Always Gleaming in the night,
Fireflies are here and there,
The Night Surrounds us Everywhere,
Whenever you are out at night,
There is always a feeling of delight,
Whenever you share it with all of your friends,
The time always doesn't come to a end


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here is my villager creation contest entry. It was the first contest I entered and I submitted it since the beginning of the fair, but it's time to share my entry here after eight days.



Spoiler: Villager Creation and Interior Design Contest entry



*Villager name:* Cali
*Villager species:* Quail
*Villager personality:* Normal
*Villager catchphrase:* beach baby
*Backstory:* Cali is a gray-feathered quail that came from the desert. She likes oranges, movies, surfing, and fishing. She hates cold weather, cherries, bug hunting, and mean animals. Her birthday is July 17th, which means her sign is Cancer. She is second of three children, her skill is dancing, her dream job is to become a film producer, and her favorite saying is "There is more fun at the beach than at the desert."
*Home photo:*


----------



## Aleigh

I haven't entered this yet because I think it needs a hell of a lot more work, but what do you guys think of it so far? I think I may just restart the whole thing, because I don't think I matched it up well enough with the objective and it's kinda everywhere. But idkkk



Spoiler: Up on the Ferris Wheel



?I?m scared
We?re going to die up here
Please, get me down,?
The girl cried into his arms.
?We?re not going to die,
We?ll be okay,?
He said, cradling her

There were people
Screaming,
Yelling,
Struggling
As the workers tried
To make it work

?Hear me,?
He lifted her head,
Making her look him in the eyes,
?I promise.?

Her teary eyes began to clear,
Knowing he was there.
The comfort he gave her,
The safety she felt

A worker shouted
Yet it sounded like mumbling
What did he say?
Is it fixed?

The crisp air of the night
Was invaded by dread,
And unanswered questions.

The two were stuck at the very top,
Staring into the view,
A beautiful ugly,
A dreadful paradise.

Lights began to turn on
As the sun set
And even though she was terrified,
The sights were to die for.
?The fair looks amazing
All lit up like this!?
She told him in awe,
Forgetting the temporary scare

?Beautiful, huh??
He laughed,
?Almost as beautiful as you,?

And just like that,
The wheel began to move again,
Lowering them down... 

Down? 

Down? 

Copying the movies,
Proving all the cliches,
The boy leaned in
And touched their lips ever so gently.

Finally, they were on the ground
Where they shared their very first
?I love you.?
?I love you too.?


----------



## radical6

Spoiler



Name: Aza
Villager Species: Koala
Personality: Jock
Catchphrase: Twinkle Twinkle
Backstory: Despite being a koala, Aza was always an energetic type. Obsessed with the outdoors and the stars, Aza can be found outside watering plants, unlike their lazy koala brethren. If Aza isn't stargazing with their telescope, they can be found enjoying nature by themself. 
Home:


----------



## zeoli

Spoiler:  Art Submission
"Summer night with Fireflies"


----------



## Araie

After many edits and adjustments, here's my submission for the signature and avatar contest! 


Spoiler:  



Avatar:






Signature:


----------



## DaCoSim

Oliy said:


> Spoiler:  Art Submission
> "Summer night with Fireflies"


I LUV this!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aleigh said:


> I haven't entered this yet because I think it needs a hell of a lot more work, but what do you guys think of it so far? I think I may just restart the whole thing, because I don't think I matched it up well enough with the objective and it's kinda everywhere. But idkkk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Up on the Ferris Wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ?I?m scared
> We?re going to die up here
> Please, get me down,?
> The girl cried into his arms.
> ?We?re not going to die,
> We?ll be okay,?
> He said, cradling her
> 
> There were people
> Screaming,
> Yelling,
> Struggling
> As the workers tried
> To make it work
> 
> ?Hear me,?
> He lifted her head,
> Making her look him in the eyes,
> ?I promise.?
> 
> Her teary eyes began to clear,
> Knowing he was there.
> The comfort he gave her,
> The safety she felt
> 
> A worker shouted
> Yet it sounded like mumbling
> What did he say?
> Is it fixed?
> 
> The crisp air of the night
> Was invaded by dread,
> And unanswered questions.
> 
> The two were stuck at the very top,
> Staring into the view,
> A beautiful ugly,
> A dreadful paradise.
> 
> Lights began to turn on
> As the sun set
> And even though she was terrified,
> The sights were to die for.
> ?The fair looks amazing
> All lit up like this!?
> She told him in awe,
> Forgetting the temporary scare
> 
> ?Beautiful, huh??
> He laughed,
> ?Almost as beautiful as you,?
> 
> And just like that,
> The wheel began to move again,
> Lowering them down...
> 
> Down?
> 
> Down?
> 
> Copying the movies,
> Proving all the cliches,
> The boy leaned in
> And touched their lips ever so gently.
> 
> Finally, they were on the ground
> Where they shared their very first
> ?I love you.?
> ?I love you too.?





This is perfect!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> Aaa thanks so much!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my entry for the Design your Town.


Wow! All those Perfect pretty colors!!! Fantabulous!!!


----------



## doveling

*entry*







hmm 
this piece is in beta for now ; ))​


----------



## AlienLiaru

My entry for design a villager contest is almost ready but i'm not sure what to include in the backstory.


----------



## Jeonggwa

deleted because im only doing this for the entry tickets lol bye


----------



## AlienLiaru

Yonkorin said:


> snippet >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half of the image
> fun leisure drawing in between work :,)



wow awesome!


----------



## SensaiGallade

I've really tried to keep it basic. I ain't good with graphic art and design:



Spoiler: Avatar and Siggy



Avatar


Siggy


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

DarkDesertFox said:


> While I want to keep my other contest entry a surprise, I don't mind sharing my poetry entry. A little long, but I tried to make it funny and worth a read.
> 
> _Mayor Pays Big Bucks, Only to Have His Fair Experience Suck_
> 
> Isabelle, what do you mean I cannot place the public work project there?
> I?m just trying to get things set up for the fair.
> I created a fund where villagers could donate even a single bell,
> Two weeks later it?s still empty and I?m mad as hell.
> In the end I had to pay for everything myself,
> Selling all of my fanfictions from my special shelf.
> 
> At last the festivities are about to begin,
> All of the villagers are enjoying the food I paid for with an evil grin.
> Crazy Redd is in his stand selling his bootleg toys,
> He probably stole them from little girls and boys.
> Meanwhile Tom Nook drank one too many,
> He ripped one so bad that it could be smelled by plenty.
> Quickly Tom Nook placed the blame on me,
> Soon everyone glared and I had to flee.
> 
> Later on when I was walking around town,
> I noticed my flowers were trampled down.
> That?s when I thought to myself, ?Oh great??
> I had left open my town gate.
> I shrugged it off and walked back to the fair alone,
> Saying to myself, ?Eh, I have the beauty ordinance so the flowers will grow back on their own.?
> 
> By the time I got back to the fair,
> K.K. Slider was singing while Diva was laying seductively with a stare.
> I gagged trying to avert my eyes,
> Only to see Tortimer?s butt caught between two pies.
> 
> At last the events were coming to a close,
> I just wanted to sleep on my ice bed and doze.
> Suddenly my game crashed and I had to re-enter,
> Resetti was waiting for me saying I should have known better.
> That was when I noticed I didn?t save my game,
> I would have to endure those awful events once more and take Toom Nook?s fart blame.



This was a really funny poem! At least with Resetti you still have your bells and you can change your fate to make your fair experience better.


----------



## Miele

i wanted to use a bigger room size but decided to keep it the standard villager house size :^)



Spoiler:  design a villager



*Villager name:* Eros
*Villager species:* Cat
*Villager personality:* Peppy
*Villager catchphrase:* rosebud
*Backstory:* Eros is based on Cupid. They are a white cat with blonde curly hair and big doe like eyes. Eros also has a small pink heart on the apple of their cheek and always has a smile. One of their favourite things to do is read love letters they get and reply to them. Eros is friendly to everyone and during Valentine's Day, they are seen handing out flowers and chocolate to everyone in town. They dislike anything ugly and hate the rumours that are spread through town. Overall, they are very friendly and lovable.
*Home photo:*


----------



## aleshapie

OK....so I am NOT a writer...but I just let it fly!



Spoiler: My Poetry Entry



*The Fireworks of Youth
*

The sun was hot,
Their drinks so cold;
All were having fun,
both young and old!

The fair was fading
As was the day;
The children sad,
They had more to play!

Anxiously awaiting,
That glorious sight; 
Parents and their little ones still trying
To fend off sleep with a fight!

Cotton candy and candied apples,
Made them all have sticky faces;
Now they are all scrambling
To find their places!

Then it begins,
They feel a big "boom" in their hearts;
And that's how they knew
The fireworks were about to start!

The colors so bright and bold,
The sounds fill their air;
They sit and watch,
As if they had not a care!

They moved not an inch,
The time went by so fast;
They had tears in their eyes,
Why couldn't this last?

Not the children, 
But the parents;
Their children had grown so quickly,
Youth soon behind them it was apparent.

When the show was over,
They held them for just a moment;
In an attempt to embrace,
All of their wonderment!​


----------



## AlienLiaru

Miele said:


> i wanted to use a bigger room size but decided to keep it the standard villager house size :^)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  design a villager
> 
> 
> 
> *Villager name:* Eros
> *Villager species:* Cat
> *Villager personality:* Peppy
> *Villager catchphrase:* rosebud
> *Backstory:* Eros is based on Cupid. They are a white cat with blonde curly hair and big doe like eyes. Eros also has a small pink heart on the apple of their cheek and always has a smile. One of their favourite things to do is read love letters they get and reply to them. Eros is friendly to everyone and during Valentine's Day, they are seen handing out flowers and chocolate to everyone in town. They dislike anything ugly and hate the rumours that are spread through town. Overall, they are very friendly and lovable.
> *Home photo:*
> View attachment 179560



I can't see the picture for some reason


----------



## Miele

AlienLiaru said:


> I can't see the picture for some reason



oops, sorry! i fixed it


----------



## Vizionari

Spoiler: my Design a Villager & Interior entry



*Villager name:* Hoshiko
*Villager species:* Magpie
*Villager personality:* Normal
*Villager catchphrase:* lil' star
*Backstory:* Hoshiko is a small purple magpie based on the legend of Tanabata, or star festival, where a seamstress and a cowherd were separated but loved each other dearly. They tried to reunite, but the stars blocked their way. A flock of magpies formed a bridge for them to cross, allowing the two lovers to reunite. Hoshiko is compassionate and sympathetic. She is loving and caring, especially to those who need help and want to achieve their wishes. Because of the lovers she helped, Hoshiko is fond of making clothes, food, starry items, and celestial objects. Her name means "star child."
*Home photo:*


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler: my Design a Villager & Interior entry
> 
> 
> 
> *Villager name:* Hoshiko
> *Villager species:* Magpie
> *Villager personality:* Normal
> *Villager catchphrase:* lil' star
> *Backstory:* Hoshiko is a small purple magpie based on the legend of Tanabata, or star festival, where a seamstress and a cowherd were separated but loved each other dearly. They tried to reunite, but the stars blocked their way. A flock of magpies formed a bridge for them to cross, allowing the two lovers to reunite. Hoshiko is compassionate and sympathetic. She is loving and caring, especially to those who need help and want to achieve their wishes. Because of the lovers she helped, Hoshiko is fond of making clothes, food, starry items, and celestial objects. Her name means "star child."
> *Home photo:*



That looks wonderful.


----------



## ZebraQueen

My entry for the art drawing contest I use traditional drawing <3 and I just love beaches





Spoiler


----------



## Ichigo.

finally got around to submitting my design your town entry!


Spoiler


----------



## Pokemanz

Just submitted my signature & avatar set. I'm happy with it for once.


----------



## The Pennifer

aleshapie said:


> OK....so I am NOT a writer...but I just let it fly!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Poetry Entry
> 
> 
> 
> *The Fireworks of Youth
> *
> 
> The sun was hot,
> Their drinks so cold;
> All were having fun,
> both young and old!
> 
> The fair was fading
> As was the day;
> The children sad,
> They had more to play!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting,
> That glorious sight;
> Parents and their little ones still trying
> To fend off sleep with a fight!
> 
> Cotton candy and candied apples,
> Made them all have sticky faces;
> Now they are all scrambling
> To find their places!
> 
> Then it begins,
> They feel a big "boom" in their hearts;
> And that's how they knew
> The fireworks were about to start!
> 
> The colors so bright and bold,
> The sounds fill their air;
> They sit and watch,
> As if they had not a care!
> 
> They moved not an inch,
> The time went by so fast;
> They had tears in their eyes,
> Why couldn't this last?
> 
> Not the children,
> But the parents;
> Their children had grown so quickly,
> Youth soon behind them it was apparent.
> 
> When the show was over,
> They held them for just a moment;
> In an attempt to embrace,
> All of their wonderment!​



This poem strikes a chord in my heart! Sweet yesteryear memories!  ... Also, ... We have a fair coming up in our town this weekend and there will be fireworks! Can't wait! Lol


----------



## The Pennifer

This is my attempt at a Signature and Avatar ... I had a terrible time with sizing and resizing so this is the end results: 
I submitted it too soon, so I couldn't make changes 

My avatar:





My signature


----------



## himeki

ive had 3 hours of sleep...realised i wouldnt have another chance to enter after last night at about midnight x.x
got it done!




butchered my friends oc and my oc at a summer night firework display ^^


----------



## DaCoSim

The Pennifer said:


> This is my attempt at a Signature and Avatar ... I had a terrible time with sizing and resizing so this is the end results:
> I submitted it too soon, so I couldn't make changes
> 
> My avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My signature



LuLu!!!! Luv it!!!!


----------



## AlienLiaru

EvviePB said:


> ive had 3 hours of sleep...realised i wouldnt have another chance to enter after last night at about midnight x.x
> got it done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butchered my friends oc and my oc at a summer night firework display ^^



I can't see it =(


----------



## helloxcutiee

Spoiler







My design your town entry.


----------



## AlienLiaru

Helloxcutiee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181027
> 
> 
> 
> My design your town entry.



nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

my avatar and signature 


Spoiler


----------



## spookycipher

yikes dude i hope this is what the poem is supposed 2 be bc i read summer nights and thought
'wow u know what,, i love summer nights let me free style this' (aCTUALLY I THOUGHT ABT GREASE BC IVE WATCHED IT AT LEAST 3 TIMES IN THE PAST TWO MONTHS bUT THAT'S NOT WHAT I WROTE ABT)




Spoiler:  CAN U TELL I GREW UP IN UPSATE NEW YORK 



Summer Nights In a Desert Town

Dana W..,,.,.,


I used to live in a desert town

It was the type of town where no one knew your name

and it would stay that way until you left


I lived in a town where the clear blue sky was my neighbor,

And the rain was a recurring dream that plagued me


The hot summer sun melted into an evening void

And the summer nights took me by the hand


I lived in an old desert town where the scorpion was the moon,

And the snake was the sun



I found my home in an old desert town

It was the type of town where you couldn't remember how you arrived there

You just accepted your fate and moved on



I used to live in an old desert town,

Where I was the only resident 

And I would give anything to return


----------



## The Pennifer

*ahem* Blushing 
I changed my avatar and signature for the contest .. I like this one much better ... idk ... what do you think?


----------



## SensaiGallade

The Pennifer said:


> *ahem* Blushing
> I changed my avatar and signature for the contest .. I like this one much better ... idk ... what do you think?



Bootyful

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's a sneak peek at my designer villager's home!



(Ignore Boomer. He was a house guest.)


----------



## moonphyx

Spoiler: TRASH POEM



walking the road among the normal and the regular causes the heart to become weary
and soon enough that heart will conform to it?s surroundings and echo the actions of the common

the heart seeks rarity and divergence
and the soul seeks felicity and dulcet life
but the eyes

the eyes yearn for beauty
it yearns for pleasure and enlightenment
a person can feel benevolent and warm as the temperature begins to cease and the sun glistens away from the horizon

droplets of stars reflect your eyes as you gaze at the sky
the air breezes your skin but it hugs you with warmth
the grass becomes a pillow for your body as you begin to fall asleep

these glistening lights remind us of the real world
they humble us; they tell us to smell the roses

these cosmic stars perform a celestial dance
their whispers are mellifluous


----------



## Katattacc

*Villager name: Tippity*
*Villager species: Cat*
*Villager personality: Smug*
*Villager catchphrase: Witchet*
*Shirt: Spiderweb Tee*
*Backstory: Tippity is based on an old children?s tale of a black kitten that ventures too far away from home on Halloween night. True to the tale, Tippity is an all black cat except for the tip of his tail, which is white. He has large yellow cat eyes and a soft pink nose. His mouth is almost indistinguishable from the rest of his face. The insides of his ears are also a soft pink. Tippity is the oldest of five and often enthuses about his favorite holiday, Halloween. Tippity enjoys dancing and bug catching as opposed to fishing and gardening. *
*Tippity's house featuring Tammy:
*


----------



## skarmoury

moonphyx said:


> Spoiler: TRASH POEM
> 
> 
> 
> walking the road among the normal and the regular causes the heart to become weary
> and soon enough that heart will conform to it’s surroundings and echo the actions of the common
> 
> the heart seeks rarity and divergence
> and the soul seeks felicity and dulcet life
> but the eyes
> 
> the eyes yearn for beauty
> it yearns for pleasure and enlightenment
> a person can feel benevolent and warm as the temperature begins to cease and the sun glistens away from the horizon
> 
> droplets of stars reflect your eyes as you gaze at the sky
> the air breezes your skin but it hugs you with warmth
> the grass becomes a pillow for your body as you begin to fall asleep
> 
> these glistening lights remind us of the real world
> they humble us; they tell us to smell the roses
> 
> these cosmic stars perform a celestial dance
> their whispers are mellifluous



Oh my god, I'm in love. It's simply gorgeous. *o* Good job!


----------



## Alienfish

Uhh you guys ready for some nice art? ;D



Spoiler: summer night











here's a larger and better quality link btw: http://i.imgur.com/pXNjov4.jpg


----------



## moonphyx

skarmoury said:


> Oh my god, I'm in love. It's simply gorgeous. *o* Good job!


aww thank you very much c:


----------



## SensaiGallade

Well since contest entries have to be in today, may I introduce you to someone? Meet...



Spoiler: Carnelian!



Villager species: Deer

Villager personality: Peppy

Villager catchphrase: dou?

Backstory: Carnelian is a tiger orange deer who has beautiful bronze hair designed with a soft swept bang and a neatly tucked side bun as well as wearing a Flowery Tee; her face is painted gracefully with tan blusher and light eyeliner. Her legs are slightly striped with apricot and tangerine and cantaloupe hoofs. Carnelian originates from a troublesome background. As a result, she strives for greatness and devotes herself to bring out passion in others. She just adores anything cute. Anything that matches this category causes her to explode with joy! Carnelian will always make an effort to aid anyone! 

Home photo:

​


----------



## Alienfish

Omg nice poetry everyone wish I could write that good without being too cheesy aha h ;; glad i got my sig+avatar and art entries in tho!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I doubt it'll even make it past the initial selection, so here's my (intentionally) messy art project


Spoiler: Even so. the fair will come for you.


----------



## Byngo

LambdaDelta said:


> I doubt it'll even make it past the initial selection, so here's my (intentionally) messy art project
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Even so. the fair will come for you.



nah I think you've got a pretty good chance of being in the top 3


----------



## Alienfish

LambdaDelta said:


> I doubt it'll even make it past the initial selection, so here's my (intentionally) messy art project
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Even so. the fair will come for you.



idek, we'll see i like it cause it's different and not overly "i made this in photoshop and it took me 3 weeks" aura screaming to it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Byngo said:


> nah I think you've got a pretty good chance of being in the top 3



we shall see

though regardless of if I make it past or not, I'm certainly looking forward to seeing who all makes it to voting



Sheila said:


> idek, we'll see i like it cause it's different and not overly "i made this in photoshop and it took me 3 weeks" aura screaming to it



if anything it's "I had to change plans midway for various reasons and wing the rest of it"

also fun fact that may not be as apparent due to cleaning+scaling: the figure is actually traditionally drawn. mixed medium is fun to mess around with


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah same gonna be fun seeing all art ones, i mainly shared cause i felt really happy with mine and it's a bit different .. well peeps know i like turts but i have a nonsexual fetish for summer night, they are so beautiful starry skies


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Here is my villager!

*Villager name:* Festus
*Villager species:* Arctic Fox
*Villager personality:* Smug
*Villager catchphrase:* “wubwubwub bwwob” (dubstep noises)
*Backstory:* Festus is an Arctic fox that lives in the North Pole.  Festus looks like a normal Arctic fox on the outside, but when the lights go out and the party starts, you can see his glow in the dark tribal tattoos.  His favorite thing to wear is a blue argyle tank.  He enjoys drinking iced coffee and raves but dislikes it when others try to touch his tail.
*Home photo:*


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah mine is traditional/acrylic paint as well. glad i got mine in since it took some time and i got busy ;;


----------



## r a t

I didn't have enough time to finish my art entry rip but here's the rest:



Spoiler: design a villager & interior



Villager name: Yaboi
Villager species: Alien/Supernatural
Villager personality: Smug
Villager catchphrase: Fam
Backstory: Yaboi looks like your usual stereotypical alien - large black beady eyes, a swollen head and pale green skin. He heard about the animal world/earth after bumping into Gulliver (throw back to wild world), he thought he'd pay his old friend a visit but ended up crash landing - his ship was too damaged to be able to repair without the ideal parts meaning he was stranded. Although, he still has communication access with his home world and spends his time collecting information and conducting studies on this new world.
Home photo:







Spoiler: pok?poem - BEWARE IT'S TERRIBLE OPEN AT UR OWN RISK



Pok?mon, gotta catch them all!
Look - there's a dragonite nearby,
Maybe it's by the food stall?
If we can't catch it I'll cry!

Where's the next pok?stop at?
Over by the roller coaster,
UGH - not another rattatat,
This fills me with anger!

I wanna be the very best,
Like no one ever was,
But I can't with all these pidgeys - what a pest,
I just want a sandslash - look at it's claws!

Taking a break,
We have some candyfloss,
People ran to get milkshakes,
Squealing and dancing - what was all the fuss?

Finally we asked - what's going on?
There's a wild porygon!
That doesn't tickle my appetite,
as much as a dragonite

As the night came to an end,
We had lost all hope,
But wait - there it is - around the bend!
The dragonite, we couldn't cope!

With great success,
It was caught,
We celebrated on the helta skelta without a thought,
We really are the very best!





Spoiler: design your town




DA: 7900-6764-2910





Spoiler: avatar & sig



(I DIDN'T RLY KNOW WHAT I WAS DOING AHH)


----------



## piske

^ Great entries! I LOVE your design your town though~ so lovely and peaceful!


----------



## Holla

My Avatar and Signature pair isn't anything special but I quite like it. (It's my current signature, but not my current Avatar. The Avatar is just a small cropped version of the Ferris Wheel).


----------



## Lancelot

Rosetti said:


> -snip-



*Didn't have time to start your art entry

Stop being so good at it all though rip


----------



## aleshapie

My villager!



Spoiler: Artemis, Blathers' and Celeste's youngest brother



*Villager name:* Artemis
*Villager species:* Owl
*Villager personality:* Lazy
*Villager catchphrase:* "Hooo, me?"
*Backstory:* 
Artemis, the youngest sibling to Blathers and Celeste, is the sweet and playful little baby boy owl. He is not yet old enough to work in the family business, museum curators, so he came to live under the wing of only the nicest, most nurturing mayors. He still needs a "momma" figure in his life, since momma owls do not nurture their young for very long. He loves to play, follow the mayor around town and eat pizza! He wants to be just like his famous big brother, so he wears a navy bow tie and tries to help with organizing the bugs in the museum. He is not quite wise enough to work with the fossils or the art and he has not yet learned to swim, so he is afraid to even go into the fish exhibit! He seems to be the one that is always blamed for mishap in the museum, hence his catchphrase. Since he is still pretty young, he can be a bit of a slob! 
*Home photo:*





*My rendering of Artemis:*



Spoiler: Sweet baby boy Artemis


----------



## Tensu

My villager of anyone cares 



Spoiler: poof






Azure said:


> *Villager name:* Viorela
> *Villager species:* Bunny
> *Villager personality:* Uchi
> *Villager catchphrase:* ble, bleh?
> *Backstory:* Voirela won't admit she's a vampire to anyone. Not even herself. She craves blood but drinks tomato juice instead. She never gives in to her instincts and is usually very shy, calm, and collected. Voirela never comes outside in the daytime, she's busy staring at her vanishing face in the mirror of her dark house. Usually, she keeps her door locked all day, buy occasionally she claims she leaves it unlocked by accident. But everyone knows it's just for attention. She only comes out at the dead of night to stroll and ponder her existence and meaning of life.
> *Home photo:*


----------



## Togekid

Ignore this ~


----------



## piske

yay I really like looking at everyone's entries! don't think I'll post any of mine though lol


----------



## skarmoury

Here are my other entries!! (Except for the Design-Your-Town, it's basic as heck so there's really nothing to see ahah)



Spoiler: uh poem



*A Cosmic Fair Light-Years Away From Earth*
by skarmoury

I. Ticket Booth
Fatigued, tired, and oh so weary
Was a woman of age who only wished she could be
Amidst the cosmos, flying ever so nimbly
Thinking nothing of the earth, but only of being free.

So she took an deep sigh and rubbed her tired eyes
And for a fleeting moment--
She was amidst the stars in the summer night.

II. Ferris Wheel
Her thoughts slowly lifted as she departed from the ground
Saying, "Goodbye dear world, slumber safe and sound!"
As the magic of the night ferried her up and 'round
Until her bird's eye view was no longer earthbound.

III. Carousel Roundabout
The stars toured her around the galaxies galore
Encircled the planets, the solar system, the Milky Way, and more
Fascination filled her body and it felt like sweet home
Why, she seemed even more jubilant than a ten-year-old!

IV. Fireworks
But how could she describe the sudden surge of awe
From the burst of colors to the universe that she saw?
At a loss for words, but still she savored it all
It was the show of the night for only one single soul.

V. Applause
Although all good things must eventually come to an end,
The heavenly bodies waved, "Don't you fret, we'll see you again!"
The night carried her away and back on earth she descent
And as she opened her eyes, all the magic had left.

But all she had to do was rub her tired eyes
And for just another fleeting moment...





Spoiler: Villager! (hope you guys get the reference ^^)



*Villager name:*
Philomel

*Villager species:*
Bird (Chinese nightingale)

*Villager personality:*
Smug

*Villager catchphrase:*
_ladidum_

*Backstory:*
Philomel is very well-known for his singing voice, and is rumored to be a descendant of a Chinese emperor's favorite nightingale. One day, however, Philomel fell ill, affecting his windpipes and, ultimately, his singing voice. Some time after recovery, he retired from his career and moved to a small town where he plays the piano whilst harmonizing, hoping to bring back his singing voice. Fans await his return and occasionally send him flowers for goodwill.

Philomel idolizes K.K. Slider; additionally, he likes peaceful places and is usually awake at night. He wears a sweater-vest and his birthday is August 8.

*Home photo:
*










Spoiler: art contest!



They're holding sparklers okie ; v;


----------



## Adventure9

Unfortunately, I didn't have my tablet with me so I had to use my mouse for these ^^"



Spoiler: avatar









Spoiler: signature


----------



## piske

Adventure9 said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't have my tablet with me so I had to use my mouse for these ^^"
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: avatar
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: signature
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181254



That avatar is so cute, you should use it! c:


----------



## Adventure9

pechue said:


> That avatar is so cute, you should use it! c:



Thank you 

I just realized in the signature that Coco's shirt has the same color scheme as the sky haha


----------



## Araie

Since the contests are closing really soon, I might as well share one of my entries because... why not, right?


Spoiler: Design A Villager and Interior Submission



*Villager name:* Socko
*Villager species:* Sock Monkey
*Villager personality:* Peppy
*Villager catchphrase:* _"buttons"_
*Backstory:* Socko is an original red-lipped sock monkey which wears the retro-swimsuit and is a very energetic and extroverted villager which is also quite easy to get along with. His skills and hobbies include riding the unicycle and sewing. Some of his dislikes include fire and spiders. His birthday falls on December 24th, and his dream is to be a fashion designer. 

Socko never knew his family much, as he was sent to live with his uncle when he was fairly young, but he hopes to someday see them again. His favorite saying is _"Real things are made from the heart"_.

*Home photo:*


----------



## ZebraQueen

Spoiler:  my poem



"my walk in the water"
As I walk in the night with my friends
I see ashes in the grounds
Then we saw the fire
We ran until we heard the gunfire

We went to the water
Then I thought to myself 
This seem to hot, right summer
Then a cave open itself

I felt touching the water
With my own feet...
Bye my friends, but this matter
Walking on the water felt sweet






Spoiler:  my villager and her house



Villager name: Zebwing
Villager species: Butterfly
Villager personality: Peppy
Villager catchphrase:Nympha
Backstory:A blue butterfly with zebra wings and has freckles shape like the earth. she very energetic and love to explore, she a travaler and has collect many things during her travels around the worlds. her dream is to become a international photographer. my like are honey and pictures while my dislike is being with a lot of people. she love to travel with her family nymphalidae hence my catchphrase while my name come from my species the longwing





hope you like them guys  im proud of them even if they dont win it was good


----------



## Tensu

My last minute poem:



Spoiler: Fireworks






Azure said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Same goes with fireworks
> In each and every hue
> 
> They flash in the sky
> In a colorful flair
> As we mount all the rides
> We could possibly dare
> 
> We eat tons of food
> And some sugary snacks
> There's no bad cuisine
> Nothing's ever to lack
> 
> We take out our phones
> While the salty corn pops
> To spin the blue wheel
> At nearby Pok?Stops
> 
> The fireworks boom
> Reminiscing the noise
> Of the happy and joyful
> Thrilled girls and boys
> 
> We raise our hands tight
> As the coaster car summits
> And we scream our lungs out
> As soon as it plummets
> 
> These days are the best
> Filled with friends, games, and fun
> But the leaves have to fall
> To tell us summer is done.


----------



## Vizionari

Thought I might as well share my other two contest entries:



Spoiler: art entry













Spoiler: Design Your Town entry


----------



## Griffon

I'm really proud of all my entries. But like, I'm also sure that I wont make it to any final voting XD 




Spoiler: Poem



When I was young, I caught specks of light in my hand
They blinked, lazy and slow, lighting up the cup of my palm
I was told they were fireflies 
And I learned the lesson of letting go

When I was less young, I leaned on an oak tree
The summer heat lay heavy on my skin 
Fireflies winking at me from a quiet night 
And I thought of letting go

When I was grown, I left the circle of torch light
Walking through long grass, parting the humid air like a curtain 
I caught a firefly in my hand, light ebbing and flowing through my fingers
And I discovered that I didn't want to let go

I wanted to stay here, in this moment
I wanted to hold my life, hold my world, like light in my palm 
Stay in the soft shadows, stay where I never had to let go
But the light left my hand, to join it's kin

So again, I learned to let go







Spoiler: Design a villager



villager name: Verity
villager species: Fox
Villager personality: Normal 
Villager catchphrase: Honestly 
Villager backstory: Verity comes from a long line of art enthusiasts. Her brother Redd, for example, likes to sell people counterfeit art. Redd gives her fake art every year for her birthday, and while she abhors the idea of forgery- Verity is too sweet to throw them out. So she has a storage shed full of ?art? that she tries to pretend doesn?t exist. She?s an almost aggressively by the book kind of fox, who always returns her library books on time, and takes pride in her collection of real, 100% genuine, art.


----------



## Aleigh

My town has no good angles, but it actually is a pretty cool town. This is the best shot I could get!






My dream address is in my signature if you'd like to check it out! <3


----------



## Araie

Here's a couple more entries of mine!


Spoiler: Poem



All in a Fair's Night

Sweets and treats and colorful rides
All what makes a wonderful fair!


While many will start with roller coasters
That will whip you this way and that
Some like to start with something calm and sweet 
Like a funnel cake or candy apple
Both classic yet still delicious!


Tents are pinned to the ground
Waiting for the fun to be uncovered inside
Such as mirrors that will make you small and tall
Or even big and short


Others may hold jars of candy
Waiting to be observed and counted by many
While some may hold trivia 
Which will consume many with both impatience and excitement.


Outside rides such Ferris wheels and carousels can be found
Along with others that will shoot you high up in the sky
Or send you spinning at the speed of light.


At the end of the glorious night
Fireworks will be let loose
Filling up the night sky with dazzling colors
While also filling up the crowd with joy.


After all is done, all will go home
With the memories of tonight's fun refusing to leave from their minds
Feeling ever so anxious to live them again.​


​


Spoiler: Design Your Town






*

Dream Address:* 4400-6768-9865​


----------



## windfall

i can't write poetry lol and I'm too chicken to visit my town again because i'm scared my villagers left. 



Spoiler: art










 just moved to a new town for school and ;o; didn't have too much time to work on this but <3 felicity 

its a night market thing!! i hope it's clear





Spoiler: villager








villager HOUse


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Made it just in time! Here's my art entry.


Spoiler:


----------



## Griffon

Araie said:


> Here's a couple more entries of mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poem
> 
> 
> 
> All in a Fair's Night
> 
> Sweets and treats and colorful rides
> All what makes a wonderful fair!
> 
> 
> While many will start with roller coasters
> That will whip you this way and that
> Some like to start with something calm and sweet
> Like a funnel cake or candy apple
> Both classic yet still delicious!
> 
> 
> Tents are pinned to the ground
> Waiting for the fun to be uncovered inside
> Such as mirrors that will make you small and tall
> Or even big and short
> 
> 
> Others may hold jars of candy
> Waiting to be observed and counted by many
> While some may hold trivia
> Which will consume many with both impatience and excitement.
> 
> 
> Outside rides such Ferris wheels and carousels can be found
> Along with others that will shoot you high up in the sky
> Or send you spinning at the speed of light.
> 
> 
> At the end of the glorious night
> Fireworks will be let loose
> Filling up the night sky with dazzling colors
> While also filling up the crowd with joy.
> 
> 
> After all is done, all will go home
> With the memories of tonight's fun refusing to leave from their minds
> Feeling ever so anxious to live them again.​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Design Your Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And
> Dream Address:* 4400-6768-9865​



Your poem is really cute! I really got the summer fair imagery

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Made it just in time! Here's my art entry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Oh my gosh I love it! It's so cute!


----------



## piske

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Made it just in time! Here's my art entry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



O M G THAT IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, Happy Birthday :3


----------



## Adventure9

Last minute entries unite (ﾉ･∀･)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧



Spoiler: potato quality picture and drawing


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Here is my town picture!





​
I haven't played in a while, so I just put on whatever I had in storage (a bunny magician apparently).


----------



## LambdaDelta

windfall said:


> i can't write poetry lol and I'm too chicken to visit my town again because i'm scared my villagers left.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just moved to a new town for school and ;o; didn't have too much time to work on this but <3 felicity
> 
> its a night market thing!! i hope it's clear



just thinking 



Spoiler










 with this one

pop idol Felicity, A+


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Griffon said:


> Oh my gosh I love it! It's so cute!





pechue said:


> O M G THAT IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, Happy Birthday :3


Aw thank you both, and thank you for wishing me a happy birthday pechue!


----------



## Araie

Griffon said:


> Your poem is really cute! I really got the summer fair imagery
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh I love it! It's so cute!


Thank you! That's what I was aiming for.


----------



## Koopa K

Such fab. I mean, the detail! I so ship Portia (all hail the Queen) with K.K. Slider now! May I use this image as my iPad wallpaper? Pretty please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My crappy poem (Last minute entries FTW!)

As the sun sets over the hilltops of green grass and dandelions,
And the smell of wildflowers drift through the air,
There is a village of tiny insects,
Above the ancient oak tree.

They begin to stir as twilight falls,
Enveloping them in shades of violet,
With streaks of brilliant crimson and orange,
A perfect picture for all who see.

The sky bursts with color, erupting in song,
As scarlet clouds dip and loop and fall,
And the enclave of insects' fragile wings stir,
As the night breeze drifts by gently.

Dusk turns to nighttime, and an owl hoots,
It's feathers ruffling in the cool wind,
The silents insects hover swiftly,
Beginning to come out and be free.

Suddenly an explosion of light,
Of yellows and oranges ever so soft,
The fireflies' fireworks dazzle the eyes,
Choreographed professionally.

The Fireflight has now begun,
A beautiful sight for all to see,
Of twirls and spins, they float and dance,
Won't you open your window to see?

It's called Fireflight.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I'm like super proud of my campsite area! I also really think my mayor looks adorable in her kimono c:


----------



## Katattacc

Here's my design your town entry. I had a really hard time picking the right spot, but I think this was a good choice  This is my dream address if anyone is interested in checking it out! 4300-5317-6757


----------



## skarmoury

Ahhh, seeing all your pretty town pictures makes me motivated to continue my own! ^^
Great work you guys! <3


----------



## King Dorado

I'm displaying my signature and avatar set entries right now!  

<---

|
|
|
v

(whoops, not any more!)


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks for the likes and nice entries everyone, gunna be fun to see who'll get on to voting =D


----------



## watercolorwish

Leah the leopard's house.


----------



## DaCoSim

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Here is my town picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I haven't played in a while, so I just put on whatever I had in storage (a bunny magician apparently).



This is beautiful!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Made it just in time! Here's my art entry.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Amazing as always Chibi!!!


----------



## Jacob

i did my drawing based on graffiti because i can't compete with the other styles people here have


Spoiler:  My art entry






(click for full size)


----------



## DaCoSim

Jacob said:


> i did my drawing based on graffiti because i can't compete with the other styles people here have
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My art entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click for full size)



Jacob!!! I luv it!!!


----------



## Antonio

Here's my entries:


Villager entry -

Villager name: Vivien
Villager species: Dog (Black French Poodle)
Villager personality: Uchi
Villager catchphrase: So Adorbs (Like the word adorable but some girls say adorbs)
Backstory: Vivien is an upcoming Musician/Fashion Designer. Vivien was born into a big, not so rich family. Usually ignored by her relatives, she ran away at a young age and went out into the world on her own. One day, Gracie (The fashion designer) found her cold and alone and decided to take her in as her own and teach her the ways of being a fashion designer. Gracie was also good friends with the famous DJ K.K. which inspired Vivien to become a musician. Now Vivien travels the world, finding a town to spread her passion and skills.





Poetry-

Summer, the season to go out and play.
Enjoying the moment, not worrying about the time of the day.
The feeling of the suns beaming down hot rays.
But sadly, all i can do here is lay.

So alone, with my desk and my bed.
Told to write over and over again with this wooden thing with led.
Imagining what will it be like if i was dead.
But i'm just sitting her now, wishing that i behaved better instead.

As my friends hang out at the pool, leaving me all alone.
Knowing that they'll bring me back a little pity stone.
So as i'm limited to this little lousy zone.
But i know that i wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my tone.

While i sit here and write, in the comforts of my own home. 
Feeling like those people from "Under the Dome".
Wishing i was outside in the sun, like that red small gnome.
Day dreaming about me swimming in the ocean with it's glorious white foam.

While i sit in my room, watching myself get dumber and dumber.
Thinking to my self "Oh man, what a bummer".
Hoping for some fun but trapped inside my slummer.
You probably might call this a "Summer without the summer".

Art Entry-







Design your town - 






Signature and Avatar - 










It sucks, but i tried....


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Shattered said:


> Here's my entries:
> 
> 
> Villager entry -
> 
> Villager name: Vivien
> Villager species: Dog (Black French Poodle)
> Villager personality: Uchi
> Villager catchphrase: So Adorbs (Like the word adorable but some girls say adorbs)
> Backstory: Vivien is an upcoming Musician/Fashion Designer. Vivien was born into a big, not so rich family. Usually ignored by her relatives, she ran away at a young age and went out into the world on her own. One day, Gracie (The fashion designer) found her cold and alone and decided to take her in as her own and teach her the ways of being a fashion designer. Gracie was also good friends with the famous DJ K.K. which inspired Vivien to become a musician. Now Vivien travels the world, finding a town to spread her passion and skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poetry-
> 
> Summer, the season to go out and play.
> Enjoying the moment, not worrying about the time of the day.
> The feeling of the suns beaming down hot rays.
> But sadly, all i can do here is lay.
> 
> So alone, with my desk and my bed.
> Told to write over and over again with this wooden thing with led.
> Imagining what will it be like if i was dead.
> But i'm just sitting her now, wishing that i behaved better instead.
> 
> As my friends hang out at the pool, leaving me all alone.
> Knowing that they'll bring me back a little pity stone.
> So as i'm limited to this little lousy zone.
> But i know that i wouldn't be here if it wasn't for my tone.
> 
> While i sit here and write, in the comforts of my own home.
> Feeling like those people from "Under the Dome".
> Wishing i was outside in the sun, like that red small gnome.
> Day dreaming about me swimming in the ocean with it's glorious white foam.
> 
> While i sit in my room, watching myself get dumber and dumber.
> Thinking to my self "Oh man, what a bummer".
> Hoping for some fun but trapped inside my slummer.
> You probably might call this a "Summer without the summer".
> 
> Art Entry-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design your town -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature and Avatar -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks, but i tried....



Hey you'll get lots of tickets!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Here I go...



Spoiler: Poem



Solemn Moonlight

This solemn, summer moonlight
All soft and still and fair;
The heartfelt hour of midnight
Breathes sweet thoughts everywhere

But most where tree's are sending
Their breezy boughs on high
Or stooping low are lending
A shelter from the sky

And there in those lovely bowers
A lovely form is made,
Green grass and dew-steeped flowers
Wave gently around her head





Spoiler: Design A Villager



Villager name: Carnelian

Villager species: Deer

Villager personality: Peppy

Villager catchphrase: dou?

Backstory: Carnelian is a tiger orange deer who has beautiful bronze hair designed with a soft swept bang and a neatly tucked side bun as well as wearing a Flowery Tee; her face is painted gracefully with tan blusher and light eyeliner. Her legs are slightly striped with apricot and tangerine and cantaloupe hoofs. Carnelian originates from a troublesome background. As a result, she strives for greatness and devotes herself to bring out passion in others. She just adores anything cute. Anything that matches this category causes her to explode with joy! Carnelian will always make an effort to aid anyone! 

Home photo:







Spoiler: Avatar and Siggy (idek)










[/IMG]





Spoiler: Design A Town


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

waiting.......for top 10.........


----------



## UnderWish

Art Entry:
https://gyazo.com/40ef32ced6a44ad42a2855fffcc55bab

Took so long o-o


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

UnderWish said:


> Art Entry:
> https://gyazo.com/40ef32ced6a44ad42a2855fffcc55bab
> 
> Took so long o-o



I LOVE THAT WOLFGANG IS MY FAVE!!! LOVE IT!!!!!<3 <3 <3


----------



## aleshapie

So, currently Jake (design your town) are the only ones we are waiting for, right?


----------



## King Dorado

aleshapie said:


> So, currently Jake (design your town) are the only ones we are waiting for, right?



you mean for entry tickets?  
I don't think Jeremy has given all of his out yet...


----------



## Rio_

I forgot that likes where a thing and now I'm too lazy to go back and click them all, so I just want to say that I love everyone's entries!! Especially the villager designs- so many unique ideas! Now I'm sad that they don't actually exist </3

Not going to share my entries 'cause they're terribad in comparison, but I will use my sig/avatar because waa not?


----------



## King Dorado

Makoto said:


> I forgot that likes where a thing and now I'm too lazy to go back and click them all, so I just want to say that I love everyone's entries!! Especially the villager designs- so many unique ideas! Now I'm sad that they don't actually exist </3
> 
> Not going to share my entries 'cause they're terribad in comparison, but I will use my sig/avatar because waa not?



WAAAAHHHH!

haha-- love your siggy/avi!


----------



## Jint

My art drawing entry ^ q ^ ~


Spoiler










​


----------



## DaCoSim

*Bellaluna*

Ok. So now that I finally decided to draw up my villager, I thought I'd share the rest of her entry. 

*Villager name:* Bellaluna
*Villager species:* sugar glider
*Villager personality:* normal
*Villager catchphrase:* wah ah ah ah
*Backstory:*  Bellaluna is a lilac colored Sugar Glider with a mint stripe on her head, midnight blue ears and tail, and aqua eyes with long lashes. She loves to read, and is an expert bug catcher with an impressive collection of butterflies. She sleeps during the day and plays at night. Her favorite season is summer, when the best bugs come out. She might occasionally venture out during the day to catch new butterflies for her collection. Her best friend is Filbert. She has a bit of a goth streak, but she is quite shy, though she is nice to everyone. 
*Home photo:*


----------



## amanda1983

I was inspired by a real event in writing my poem, though my poetry is not very good I'm well aware. 2 of my 3 sisters have read it so far and reacted as expected - one loved it (she loves these rides as much as I do), and the other got as far as the start of the first line before she knew why I was laughing maniacally - which just made me laugh more! She claims to still be traumatised by the ride and all reminders of it. Good thing she was laughing as she said this since the photo has pride of place in my home..

*That roller coaster ride in September*
Can we please? We have never
Been on a roller coaster all together!
The four of us, in a row
On this one ride we have to go!

Yes! Yippee yippee!
My three sisters with me!
Quick, we must hurry
'Fore one decides to scurry!

Phew, four tickets bought
Haha, in line now, all of us caught!
Choose our seats? I don't care
I just can't believe I got us there!

Yes good idea, cage the two
Who might yet bolt, or spew..
Huh, that would suck..
Please please let noone up-chuck!

On the ride, whizzing round,
Look we're so high off the ground!
Uh yeah, DON'T LOOK! It's fine, it's fine
Nearly done now, sister mine!

Off we hop, all four giddy now,
Two thrilled, two already starting to row
Look at the photo of us, a keepsake to remember
That roller coaster ride in September!

Here's the (edited) photo in question : 


(far left) sister # 2 laughing and yelling gleefully, (middle left) sister # 3 trying desperately not to vomit, (middle right) sister # 1 yelling at the ride to NOT have that big slope we were about to go down, and (far right) me laughing and yellingly gleefully - our expressions and body language are just captured beautifully.

Shame I couldn't talk them into going again when I asked as soon as we collected the photo .. maybe one day!


----------



## Franny

ima just drop my sig+avatar contest entry


Spoiler














i should probably invest in photoshop so i can make better looking sigs


----------



## King Dorado

Sucre said:


> ima just drop my sig+avatar contest entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should probably invest in photoshop so i can make better looking sigs



that looks pretty good!  how did you make it?


----------



## Franny

King Dad said:


> that looks pretty good!  how did you make it?



thank you! i used gimp + paint.net, lots of blurring + contrast effects  the gradient text was a bugger to make because i forgot how to do it and i cba to google it so i sat for an hour trying to figure it out myself aha


----------



## Nicole.

Spoiler: My art drawing









Spoiler: Town Design


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nicole. said:


> Spoiler: My art drawing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Town Design
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 181431



Wow that drawing is great!


----------



## Shinigamii

Sucre said:


> ima just drop my sig+avatar contest entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should probably invest in photoshop so i can make better looking sigs



aa well done i really like this one cx


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Sucre said:


> ima just drop my sig+avatar contest entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should probably invest in photoshop so i can make better looking sigs



:O I love it!!


----------



## piske

aaa ok I guess I'll share my design a villager because I actually really like mine :> apologies for the potato photo~



Spoiler: my villager <3



*Villager name:* Polly
*Villager species:* Female alpaca
*Villager personality:* Normal
*Villager catchphrase:* "tulip"
*Backstory:* Polly is the cousin of Reese, she is also an alpaca, lavender in color. She is much more quiet than her outgoing cousin. She likes to be in nature, hence all of the wood furniture in her home. She knits and and makes little trinkets for her friends. She dreams of being a small-time interior designer.
*Home photo:* (Please ignore my designer and Kabuki, I had to make it in HHD ; v ; )


----------



## pipty

Spoiler: sig + avatar


----------



## piske

megumin said:


> Spoiler: sig + avatar



omg that is freaking adorable! <3


----------



## pipty

pechue said:


> omg that is freaking adorable! <3



<3 :')


----------



## Franny

cocoberry said:


> aa well done i really like this one cx





painchri589 said:


> :O I love it!!



thank you both ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



megumin said:


> Spoiler: sig + avatar



i love the colours and the style so much! did you use a certain pallette?


----------



## The Pennifer

DaCoSim said:


> Ok. So now that I finally decided to draw up my villager, I thought I'd share the rest of her entry.
> 
> *Villager name:* Bellaluna
> *Villager species:* sugar glider
> *Villager personality:* normal
> *Villager catchphrase:* wah ah ah ah
> *Backstory:*  Bellaluna is a lilac colored Sugar Glider with a mint stripe on her head, midnight blue ears and tail, and aqua eyes with long lashes. She loves to read, and is an expert bug catcher with an impressive collection of butterflies. She sleeps during the day and plays at night. Her favorite season is summer, when the best bugs come out. She might occasionally venture out during the day to catch new butterflies for her collection. Her best friend is Filbert. She has a bit of a goth streak, but she is quite shy, though she is nice to everyone.
> *Home photo:*


Oh I love this, Doll!!! I know how special these little critters are to you! I would adopt this little beauty into my town in a heartbeat!! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## DaCoSim

The Pennifer said:


> Oh I love this, Doll!!! I know how special these little critters are to you! I would adopt this little beauty into my town in a heartbeat!! ♥ ♥ ♥



Thx luvie!!!!! Smoochies!!!


----------



## The Pennifer

Well ... okay ... I will share my Villager entry too  ♥ ♥ ♥

*Villager name: LindaLoo*
*Villager species: Fox*
*Villager personality: Snooty*
*Villager catchphrase: Too foxy for you!*
*Backstory:
This beautiful rare Fox Villager wants everyone to know, first and foremost she's NO relation to Redd!  
She's a Blue Fox with frosty white paws, ear and tail tips. Creative and artistic, an avid reader of Ms. Nintendique. 
She loves blue. Gifts of rare blue roses and violets thrill her. Her house is decorated with Blue Regal series. She adores dolls, teddy bears. 
She arrives wearing an Amethyst shirt which accentuates her stunning colouring.
If you're lucky enough to have this gorgeous Fox move into your town, plot set carefully for her. You will  never want her to move away.*

*Home photo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Some art I did of LindaLoo (who is named after my dearest and oldest friend!)


----------



## chapstick

I went on a trip for most of fair, so I could only do the poetry one. Here it is. It is complete garbage.
Wonderful fair delights
such as collectibles and prize boxes delivered in the light
Participate in events and challenges
Some are art so gather your oranges
In the light of day,
many surround to play
Deep in the night, while many are at rest
people like my self work too hard to complete each and every event


----------



## r a t

I'm surprised some of the entries that were posted here aren't in the top few that were selected, there's some in here that I was set to vote on, rip


----------



## DarkDesertFox

megumin said:


> Spoiler: sig + avatar



I'm surprised that wasn't in the voting. Nice job on it!


----------



## Griffon

Idk if this is the right spot- but I made it to poetry voting!!! I'm probably not going to win, but hey- I made it this far!!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Griffon said:


> Idk if this is the right spot- but I made it to poetry voting!!! I'm probably not going to win, but hey- I made it this far!!



Congrats!!! I made it too and am so happy!!


----------



## King Dorado

congrats to both of you!
I didn't make it, so i guess its okay to share my entry now:

I just tried to create something light and lyrical, which I felt was the style and tone that best fit the theme.   It's in total free verse.  



Spoiler: poetry



TILT-A-WHIRL SONG

the neon lights,
and,
Hwheee! sounds in motion,
have got me turning and speeding through the crowds	

to the ticket booth,
to, 
buy us some armbands,
let’s hurry up before the queues are too long

hot air hangs thick,
with,
heavenly fried foods,
but trust me we should ride before we go eat!

now buckle up,
let’s go,
squeezed in this tin can,
i feel dizzy before the ride even begins

the waiting moms
the nervous smiles
now wait, now wait, now wait,
now go!
a zoom 
and a shout
and
a floating pause

and
you see for miles

the Fair lights dance out for miles

then a down
and a round 
and a tilt
and a round 
and a whirl
and a herk
and a high chuff sound;

done!

now laugh, and laugh, and laugh,
so glad you’re with me!

let’s stumble on,
for,
the great stuffed bears,
and,
the barking carnies,
and,
the cotton candy,
will be our friends tonight

so come with me, 
to the Fair?
come with me 
to the Fair?
come with me oh come with me,
to the Fair!


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

King Dad said:


> congrats to both of you!
> I didn't make it, so i guess its okay to share my entry now:
> 
> I just tried to create something light and lyrical, which I felt was the style and tone that best fit the theme.   It's in total free verse.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: poetry
> 
> 
> 
> TILT-A-WHIRL SONG
> 
> the neon lights,
> and,
> Hwheee! sounds in motion,
> have got me turning and speeding through the crowds
> 
> to the ticket booth,
> to,
> buy us some armbands,
> let’s hurry up before the queues are too long
> 
> hot air hangs thick,
> with,
> heavenly fried foods,
> but trust me we should ride before we go eat!
> 
> now buckle up,
> let’s go,
> squeezed in this tin can,
> i feel dizzy before the ride even begins
> 
> the waiting moms
> the nervous smiles
> now wait, now wait, now wait,
> now go!
> a zoom
> and a shout
> and
> a floating pause
> 
> and
> you see for miles
> 
> the Fair lights dance out for miles
> 
> then a down
> and a round
> and a tilt
> and a round
> and a whirl
> and a herk
> and a high chuff sound;
> 
> done!
> 
> now laugh, and laugh, and laugh,
> so glad you’re with me!
> 
> let’s stumble on,
> for,
> the great stuffed bears,
> and,
> the barking carnies,
> and,
> the cotton candy,
> will be our friends tonight
> 
> so come with me,
> to the Fair?
> come with me
> to the Fair?
> come with me oh come with me,
> to the Fair!



Coolio!!! I did mine in free verse too


----------



## brownboy102

Didn't make it, but it's all good  Congrats to everyone who has!
Here's mine



Spoiler: The Night of the Fair



As the glittering skies shone,
As the maroon sun set behind the hills,
The moon sat on it?s throne,
In the night sky of which was filled with thrills.

Beautiful fireworks lit up the night,
Timeless masterpieces, spoilt with care,
The time is nigh, the time is right,
For the auspicious time, which was the fair.

The stars glowed miraculously, dancing with glee,
The people held hands, as they watched the show,
Reflections of smiling faces sat on the surface of the sea,
As the crescent waves joyfully flow.

As the people surrounded the decorated tree,
Ornaments hung up, and light strung around,
Everyone got to see,
The marvelous tree, before it?s leaves brown.


----------



## Reese

I thought I'd throw my villager entry out there, even though my initial feelings were "it didn't make the cut so it's not good enough to show off", I decided I'm still proud of it & I put too much effort into it for it to never see the light of day!


Spoiler



*Villager name:* Peony
*Villager species:* pony
*Villager personality:* normal
*Villager catchphrase:* "olive juice"
*Backstory:* Peony is a young pony with an exceptional interest in plants and dreams of becoming a botanist when she's older. For now, she sticks to cultivating and studying her potted plant collection in her bedroom, where her love of toys, dolls, and the color pink is also evident. She's pleasant, positive, and emanates youthful innocence. She doesn't dislike many things, but one thing she does have a distaste for is ? ironically ? vegetables. She's about 2/3 the height of a typical horse villager; a creamy off-white, with baby pink mane and hooves and a flower-shaped birthmark around one eye.
*Home photo:*






And my town entry for funsies


Spoiler









The rain didn't fit the summer theme I guess (and/or just different tastes etc.)


----------



## King Dorado

my villager entry was my long-promised Pirate Dolphin! 

i kept the large room with mostly just the pirate set, i felt it looked more like a ship deck that way:



Spoiler: Peg the pirate Dolphin



*Villager name:*

his name is Peg

*Villager species:*

he's a dolphin!

*Villager personality:*

cranky

*Villager catchphrase:*

his catchphrase is "Blowhole!"

*Backstory:* 

Peg is a cranky pirate dolphin.  He is light purple with blue eyes.
He walks on his tail fin flukes, but one of them is replaced by a pegleg.  
Peg wears a pirate hat, an eyepatch, and a red pirate's coat.  
Peg likes treasure!  He also likes fish.
Peg doesn't like octopus and squid villagers, and it's rumored he got his pegleg after being injured battling a giant squid in his younger days.
Peg's pic has the following quote on the back:
"Never jump through hoops for anybody."

*Home photo:* 

Peg's home is decorated with the pirate set and some cabana furniture:


----------



## sizzi

okay, since none of my entries made it I decided to share them on here! Enjoy~



Spoiler: Villager and Interior



*Villager name:* Starkit

*Villager species:* Cat

*Villager personality:* Lazy
*
Villager catchphrase:* Super Nova

*Backstory:*
"That's a star, Kit." her mother pointed. "Listen to the stories each star tells." 

A timid kitten, Kit, wished to join the dazzling stars she loved. This wish, overheard by Wishy the Star, began a magical transformation. 

Gray ears became silvery clouds. Kit's tail transformed into a comet, luminously trailing behind her. Confused blue eyes, became amber suns, ablaze with wonder. Jet-black fur disappeared, her body recreated into a deep purple substance; transparent and opaque all at once. Inside her body, multicolored stars swirled throughout. 

She hears voices of the stars inside her head, each whispering new thoughts.

"Hello? Starkit."

*Home photo:*






Spoiler: Design your town



​





Spoiler: Poetry Entry



*A Dark Summer?s Eve*

A scarlet sun dips beneath the horizon
The world slips into blackness,
A crescent moon peeks through the dark clouds in the night sky,
Sending down white moonbeams which quickly turn silver and distorted in the thick mist

The thief, 
Clad in all black
Breathes in the muggy summer air and smirks maniacally to himself
Instantly, the crickets stop chirping and every firefly light dies out
As if they sense the treachery this man carries with him

The thief scans the vicinity
At a glance seeing that he?s arrived in a poor part of town
And while he knows,
A mile south
The rich are partying
With expensive wine and luxurious food,
He finds more satisfaction in taking from people who have nothing

His eyes lock on his first target
A small yet cozy shack
He feels intrigued and repelled at the same time
However he shoves these emotions aside
Loosing them to bolt down the crumbling pavement

Once inside the house
The thief soundlessly seizes anything valuable

Before making his escape, he pulls a needle out of his pocket
Pricking his finger, he instantly draws blood
A single drop
Falls, 
Onto the floor

After each robbery he leaves a trace of himself behind
He belongs nowhere,
With bits of himself scattered
Throughout all the places he has been

He catches a glimpse of his reflection
It wavers back-and-forth in the moving blood
Again he smiles,
Loving
This twisted monster he has become

He continues in the same fashion
Snatching everything he can hold in his dirt-encrusted fingers,
And each time leaving behind
A
Single 
Drop
Of 
Blood

Finally, he arrives at the last house on the street
Inside, he fills his sack
With every piece of silverware
Every copper penny
Everything

He takes out his needle, preparing to finish the job
But stops when he hears a sob
Its source; a tiny babe
Wheezing with each sleeping breath

Its illness appears fatal
And in this dying child,
The thief sees himself...

Dying right along with it

He _could_ provide it medicine with his stolen wealth
Allow it to live the happy life he never had 
He hesitates
Suddenly becoming shaky,
Exposed

But his heart remains broken beyond repair
He pricks his finger
Letting the drop of blood slowly fall
Onto the child?s pale forehead

Without a backwards glance, he runs off 
Into the approaching dawn

The silver moon fades into nothingness,
The world becoming bathed in gentle pink light

As the world awakens,
Wailing,
And chaos
Ensue from the village,
Telling the thief his job is complete

Among the ruckus,
A single sob,
From the last house on the street

Maliciously cackling into the rising sun,
He doesn't feel the usual satisfaction
Something... is missing

But he is not the type to repent
Shrugging his sack of stolen goods over one shoulder,
He vanishes,
Without leaving a trace

The thief hides away, eagerly awaiting
The next time the moon will take reign of the sky,
The next
Summer?s Eve​


----------



## Griffon

painchri589 said:


> Congrats!!! I made it too and am so happy!!




Congrats to you too!! Good luck!


----------



## The Pennifer

King Dad said:


> congrats to both of you!
> I didn't make it, so i guess its okay to share my entry now:
> 
> I just tried to create something light and lyrical, which I felt was the style and tone that best fit the theme.   It's in total free verse.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: poetry
> 
> 
> 
> TILT-A-WHIRL SONG
> 
> the neon lights,
> and,
> Hwheee! sounds in motion,
> have got me turning and speeding through the crowds
> 
> to the ticket booth,
> to,
> buy us some armbands,
> let?s hurry up before the queues are too long
> 
> hot air hangs thick,
> with,
> heavenly fried foods,
> but trust me we should ride before we go eat!
> 
> now buckle up,
> let?s go,
> squeezed in this tin can,
> i feel dizzy before the ride even begins
> 
> the waiting moms
> the nervous smiles
> now wait, now wait, now wait,
> now go!
> a zoom
> and a shout
> and
> a floating pause
> 
> and
> you see for miles
> 
> the Fair lights dance out for miles
> 
> then a down
> and a round
> and a tilt
> and a round
> and a whirl
> and a herk
> and a high chuff sound;
> 
> done!
> 
> now laugh, and laugh, and laugh,
> so glad you?re with me!
> 
> let?s stumble on,
> for,
> the great stuffed bears,
> and,
> the barking carnies,
> and,
> the cotton candy,
> will be our friends tonight
> 
> so come with me,
> to the Fair?
> come with me
> to the Fair?
> come with me oh come with me,
> to the Fair!


I absolutely LOVE your poem (I got to read it prior to this post)
The Tilt A Whirl is my favourite ride at the Fair and your poem put me right there!! Thanks for the virtual thrill! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Nicole.

King Dad said:


> my villager entry was my long-promised Pirate Dolphin!
> 
> i kept the large room with mostly just the pirate set, i felt it looked more like a ship deck that way:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peg the pirate Dolphin
> 
> 
> 
> *Villager name:*
> 
> his name is Peg
> 
> *Villager species:*
> 
> he's a dolphin!
> 
> *Villager personality:*
> 
> cranky
> 
> *Villager catchphrase:*
> 
> his catchphrase is "Blowhole!"
> 
> *Backstory:*
> 
> Peg is a cranky pirate dolphin.  He is light purple with blue eyes.
> He walks on his tail fin flukes, but one of them is replaced by a pegleg.
> Peg wears a pirate hat, an eyepatch, and a red pirate's coat.
> Peg likes treasure!  He also likes fish.
> Peg doesn't like octopus and squid villagers, and it's rumored he got his pegleg after being injured battling a giant squid in his younger days.
> Peg's pic has the following quote on the back:
> "Never jump through hoops for anybody."
> 
> *Home photo:*
> 
> Peg's home is decorated with the pirate set and some cabana furniture:



Ahoy matey, I love this !!


----------



## The Pennifer

I forgot that I wanted to share my Design Your Village entry ... I called it "Shine On, August Moon" ... And since we only have a couple more days to enjoy our August moon, here is my picture


----------



## The Pennifer

I guess while I'm in a sharing mood, I will post my art entry effort ... I know it doesn't measure up, but it's what summer means to me ... Long days at the beach and then you go home when your drink is gone and the stars are coming out ... Any variation on a day like that! Lol


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey, if you guys would like to check out my poetry entry, it's number six in the final twelve! I was really proud of it and I hope you enjoy it. go over there and read it or just read it in the spoiler below<3



Spoiler



Fireworks, they crack and shimmer,
All around I watch them glimmer
Bursting forth in glittering hues,
Reds and greens, pinks and blues.
Glimm'ring light, it paints the heavens,
And something in the magic beckons,
And glorious light, it shimmers down,
Illuminating all around.
Color splash where once was black,
It fades away, and then comes back.
And something in the echoing crack
puts my heart at ease.

I look around and see the lights,
Of a fair on a summer's night,
I see the people rushing by,
Or gazing up upon the sky.
Their face, lit with the light of stars,
Shows joy and pain, love and scars,
Parents hold their children close,
As they marvel at the celestial shows.
I captured this moment in my heart,
and can describe it, not in part,
but in the whole, and this is why,
there's magic in a summer's sky.


----------



## Pokemanz

If anyone's interested in extra details about my fanmade villager that took 3rd place, I have a page for him here:

http://toyhou.se/479318.stein

I'll have to get more art of him soon lol


----------



## King Dorado

thought i posted this before, but i guess i only posted arrows to my signature when i had these displayed in my profile:

Here is the signature and matching avatar I created ,celebrating the theme of TBT Summer Night Fair.  

I made these from photos I took at our local State fair (plus one from my ACNL town).  I don't have any fancy art programs, but I found a logo-maker site that I used for the Star Wars font text.  I guess next time i'll have to try to add animations (haha that's probably beyond my abilities )


signature:







matching avatar:





​
I enjoyed making this, and it was fun seeing everyone using their Fair signatures and avatars during the event!


----------



## King Dorado

here was my art contest entry.  it's traditional art, btw!:

they say the ideal summer night is about relaxing with friends in the hot tub like these two!



Spoiler: Stitches and Whitney


----------

